# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Comment utiliser fireTableDataChanged ?

## Ticoche

Bonjour,

J'utilise une JTable, et je lui passe dans le constructeur un objet qui est "extends AbstractTableModel".

J'ai chang le contenu du modle, et j'aimerai bien que la JTable remarque le changement, pour cela j'ai redfini la mthode fireTableDataChanged, mais je n'arrive toujours pas  voir le changement.

Comment faire ?
Merci

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Tu n'as pas  redfinir la mthode *fireTableDataChanged()*, mais tu dois l'utiliser quand c'est ncessaire.

A chaque fois que le contenu de ton modle de donnes est modifi, tu dois utiliser une des mthodes *firexXXX()* pour le signaler  la JTable (et plus gnralement  tous les listeners). Exemple :
Tu insres une ligne en premire position  ::arrow::  *fireTableRowsInserted(0, 0);*Tu as 20 lignes et tu supprimes la dernire  ::arrow::  *fireTableRowsDeleted(19, 19);*Tu supprimes les 5 premires lignes  ::arrow::  *fireTableRowsDeleted(0, 5);*Tu modifies les valeurs de la 5ime ligne  ::arrow::  *fireTableRowsUpdated(5, 5);*Tu modifies toutes les lignes  ::arrow::  *fireTableDataChanged();*Tu modifies la structure de la table (nombre/type des colonnes)  ::arrow::  *fireTableStructureChanged();*etc.

a++

----------


## Ticoche

Grand merci,

J'arrive enfin  rafraichir ma JTable... je m'y tait pris comme un pied ! Au lieu d'actualiser le modle je faisait un nouveau modle que j'essayais en vain d'attacher  la JTable  ::oops::  
(je perdais ainsi la rfrence du modle et je pouvais rien faire)

Merci beaucoup

----------

